# Please HELP! my zebra danio is sick!



## PiscesTi (Jan 8, 2007)

I have two zebra danio in my new 10 gallon tank (only fish in there for now). They were always moving and very active. But this morning, I just noticed that one of them acts very sick. It just floats on the top of the tank with both fins extended and are barely moving. Towards the tail, there is redness on the body of the fish and it seems that part of the fish is covered with some kind of white stuff. It did not eat anything so far. Its mouth is constantly opens and closes, like it can not get enough oxygen. Can someone please tell me what is wrong with my fish, what happened. They are my first two fish. Please tell me what I can do to save it. Please HELP!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Is your tank cycled? If not, they'll likely die from ammonia toxicity. Do you have a test kit to test your water?


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Pisces, do an immediate 50% water change, make sure the clean water is dechlorinated & the same temperature as the water you took out. Sounds to me like you have more then one problem & the water change will help them till we can get it figured out


----------



## PiscesTi (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks guys. the fish died today 
I was using the two fish to cycle my tank starting two weeks ago. I did not test my water but I changed water twice ( once every week) for about 20% of the tank. I used tap water but I kept the water in a container for about a day before I put them in the tank. I figured for such a small tank I don't need water conditioner if I change water often. I guess I was wrong. I will go get the water conditioner and test kit first thing tomorrow.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Also read up on fishless cycling. There's really no reason to endanger the fishes' lives by cycling with them. Fishless cycling doesn't take any longer and its more humane.


----------

